# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Next Club night is on Tuesday 16th October 2018 in Mackay's Hotel with guests artists the Ian Cruickshanks duo. Everyone welcome and local musicians especially welcome. Admission members £3, non-members £4 and membership £4.

----------

